# kauf eines GPS



## angelfreundstd (11. Februar 2011)

moin moin

ich möchte im mai nach norwegen fahren :vik:
 um da unseren geschuppten freunden nach zu stellen.
nun würde ich mir gerne zursicherheit ein gps gerät zulegen um wieder nachhause zu finden.
eine seekarte hab ich schon.
nun hab ich mir schon nen wolf gesucht nach gps geräten.
viele meinungen viele berichte viele preise.
aber keine klare ansage.#q

also ich hätte gerne ein einfaches gps gerät mit welchem ich vom wasser nach hause(hafen) finde.
cool wäre auch wenn ich gps point eingeben könnte wo er mich dann hin führt.
es sollte logischer weise für norwegen geeignet sein am liebstens wäre mir eines wo ich nich noch extra karten für kaufen muss.
und wenn dieses traum gerät auch noch relativ günstig ist dann bin ich schon glücklich.

kann mir da jemand weiter helfen sonst dreh ich langsam noch durch bei der angebotspalette#q

danke im vorraus 
angelfreundstd#h


----------



## Kurbel (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: kauf eines GPS*

Also,ich benutze das hier schon 2 Jahre und
bin zufrieden.Preis damals bei Amazon 80€
Hab es auch nur um Plätze wiederzufinden
und den Hafen sicher zu ereichen

https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?cID=144&pID=8705


----------



## angelfreundstd (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: kauf eines GPS*

über das gerät bin ich auch schon gestoplpert.#6
klingt an sich nich schlecht bin mir halt nur nich sicher ob es norge funktioniert.#c
sollte ja eigentlich weil es ihm ohne karten egal is wo er seine satteliten fängt.:g
benutzt du es auch in norge;+

gruss angelfreundstd#h


----------



## C.K. (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: kauf eines GPS*

Warum sollte es in Norge nicht funktionieren? 

Das Ding ist kein Handy und benötigt keine Netzabdeckung, sondern bezieht seine Daten aus dem All über Satelliten.

Ansonsten ist das Gerät einfach in der Handhabung, kannst nicht viel falsch machen.

Möchtest Du allerdings öfters nach Norge, würde ich Dir ein Gerät empfehlen, in dem man auch Seekarten sehen kann. Mich hat einmal Seenebel erwischt, ich war froh die Untiefen auf meiner GPS Karte sehen zu können, da ich das mit den Augen nicht mehr geschafft hätte.


----------



## Kurbel (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: kauf eines GPS*

Ich habe es mir eigentlich nur für Norwegen
zugelegt.Und es funktioniert prima.


----------



## angelfreundstd (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: kauf eines GPS*

moin
ich fahr jetzt zum ersten mal nach norge:vik:
deswegen lege ich mir ne grund ausstattung zu.
und das is ganz schön teuer#q
ich werde mit hoher warscheinlichkeit öfter fahren
dann gibts auch nen  karten plotter oder sowas
jetzt gehts nur um ne grund ausstattung und die sicherheit.

also um es auf einen nenner zu bringen das garmin etrex ist das richtige für mich

gruss angelfreundstd#h


----------



## mephisto (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: kauf eines GPS*

miete dir doch am besten fürs erte einen plotter mit echo!
google mal nach angelgeräteverleih!


----------



## angelfreundstd (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: kauf eines GPS*

klingt auch nich schlecht
hab da aber ein bisschen angst was leihen angeht.
nachher kommt ein defektes gerät und die wollen mich dann zur kasse beten oder es geht bei mir kaputt.
beim leihen hab ich immer son bisschen magenschmerzen.

gruss angelfreundstd#h


----------



## Sockeye (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: kauf eines GPS*



			
				angelfreundstd; schrieb:
			
		

> also um es auf einen nenner zu bringen das garmin etrex ist das richtige für mich



das wird dann aber eine teure Angelegenheit für dich, wenn du feststellst, dass Seekarten wür das jeweilige Angelgebiet doch ganz nützlich sind.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## angelfreundstd (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: kauf eines GPS*

ne seekarte hab ich mir schon bestellt.
es geht mir nur noch um ein gps mit dem ich bei schlechten sichtverhältnissen wieder zurück finde.
und der mich zu gps points führen kann

gruss angelfreundstd#h


----------



## flor61 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: kauf eines GPS*

Hallo Anglers,

da ich auch auf GPS-Suche bin (siehe Handy und GPS), hänge ich mich hier mal rein.
Ich habe folgendes Teil ausfindig gemacht.

*miniHomer 2.4 - Weltkleinstes GPS  Multitalent | GPS Positionsfinder| GPS Positionsmarker| GPS Positionsanzeiger|  GPS Daten/Travellogger mit 250.000 Trackpunkten| GPS Foto Tagger| GPS Empfänger|  GPS Trainingsanzeiger| GPS Geocaching| Digitaler Kompass| GPS Tacho und GPS  Höhenanzeiger | Wegpunktprojektion *

Das Teil kann 5 Angelstellen speichern und wiederfinden, kann über PC oder per Hand Zielpunkte programmiert bekommen, kann Wege aufzeichnen und noch mehr. 
Bis jetzt bin ich der Meinung, daß es für uns Angler ideal ist. Und mit 80 Euronen erschwinglich.

Ich würd mal gern Eurte Meinung hören

:vik:

Petri Heil


----------



## angelfreundstd (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: kauf eines GPS*

moin

über den mini homer bin ich auch gestolpert.
klingt für mich irgendwie komisch.
ich habe mir jetzt ein garmin etrex zugelegt.
ich habs günstig für 60euro auf ebay geschossen.
muss man zwar ne weile suchen aber es lohnt sich.
bis jetzt bin zufrieden damit.
war zwar noch nich auf see aber schon im gelände und es funktioniert wunderbar.
bin mal gespannt wie es auf wasser wird.

gruss angelfreundstd#h


----------

